# Which poem or tale do you wish that Tolkien had done or completed?



## Inderjit S (Feb 17, 2003)

Noldolante (Fall of the Noldor) 
tal-Elmar
A New Shadow
The Fall of Gil-Galad
The Ruin of Doriath
Other

Mine would have to be Maglor's Noldolante.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 17, 2003)

The fall of Gil-Galad for sure.
I've always loved the intro to that tale.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Feb 17, 2003)

The Lay of Earendil.

The only finished versions of the Earendil legend that we have are the short synopses in *Q* and *QS*. There isn't even a BoLT version (aside from the outlines).


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 17, 2003)

I too would have to go with the Ñoldolantë.


> . Of the enslaving at Alqualondë more is told in that lament which is named Noldolantë, the Fall of the Noldor, that Maglor made ere he was lost.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 17, 2003)

The New Shadow most definitely. I would just love to read about the struggle with a new enemy, and this would be totally new information for the most part. All other texts are basically a reiteration of what has already been said. I would love to read them too, but they are not my number 1 choice.


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 17, 2003)

'Tal-Elmar' contains a lot of new work and ideas. It gives is an intresting prespective on the ruthlessness of the Numenoreans, before their fall. 

It also shows us some work in the Second Age, which is sadly lacking and what life may have been like for the Haradrim.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *'Tal-Elmar' contains a lot of new work and ideas. It gives is an intresting prespective on the ruthlessness of the Numenoreans, before their fall.
> 
> It also shows us some work in the Second Age, which is sadly lacking and what life may have been like for the Haradrim. *



That would have been my second choice.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 17, 2003)

Either _The Lost Road_ or the sequel to _Farmer Giles Of Ham_.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 17, 2003)

The Fall of Gil-Galad and the lay of Earendil, I can't choose between those two.


----------



## Galdor (Feb 17, 2003)

Ack, no way. I think he should have finished the Lay of Luthien. How could you not have put that on the list?? Grrr, I wish we had the whole thing......


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 18, 2003)

I haven't read all his works, but there is one story that immediately comes to my mind:
_Of Tuor and his coming to Gondolin_ 
That is, for the time being....


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 19, 2003)

All of them! You can't have enough Tolkien


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mirabella _
> *All of them! You can't have enough Tolkien  *



Yes, and I wish he had written a lot more about every inch of Middle-earth, and every person in it.


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 26, 2003)

_Of Tuor and His Coming to Gondolin_, and _The Lost Road_, definitely.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 9, 2003)

I wish he would have finished "The Flight of the Noldoli From Valinor"

It had such energy and conviction to it...it was a shame that he ended it when it was getting really good. I'm sure it would have been a real masterpiece.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

The Quenta Silmarillion
The Lost Road
Lay of Luthien
The Book of Lost Tales


----------

